# addition to house with hip roof



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a house that has a hip style roof. Id like to add on, but im unsure how the roof would end up looking. Right now its kind of an L shape and i want to add on to square it off. Right now it has roof lines are similar to this:










What would my options be?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a L-shaped house at one time, and wanted to do similar - to end up with a square house. Looked at various options and decided there was no good way to do it without a major roof removal, and reframing the whole back side of the house's roof. Decided that was too extensive and not cost justified. Instead built an addition that created a U-shaped configuration.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

As above, squaring it off will not work.

You would either end up with 2 valleys, which would look dreadful and emphasise the fact that it was an add-on, or you would need to re-build the roof with a higher ridge.
If it was a traditional cut roof, you might be able to retain part of the roof and use that as support for the enlarged roof. If it's roof trusses?.... probably not.
In any case, would your local authority allow a significantly raised roof-line?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

im not sure, but i don't see why not. I wouldn't have a problem ripping the roof off of 1 side. The 2 sides on the L are not the same size. The house was originally square and at some point they added on a back room. 15'x15' or so. So the thing to do would be to rip the roof off of that, and add taller trusses on that plus the new addition? 


I am not totally set on a square design. The house desperately needs an addition though and has plenty of room in the back to add on. I just need to figure it how to make it work with the roof


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

anyone have anything to add?

The house prettey much looks like the attached picture. Similar Slope, lengths and shape. Only difference being that would be the back of my house and not the front and the garage in the picture would just be living space. So if i ripped the roof off the garage part, then how should i do it? Would it help if i went two stories with the addition, because ive toyed around with the idea of doing 2 stories.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess you could do something like this.

Andy.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You could just extend the existing rafters from the existing ridge, up to a new higher ridge. This will involve setting a beam at the location of the current existing wall if you are planning to remove the wall.


----------

